# CTS hará crecer 8% al sector construcción durante este año



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El uso del 80% de la Compensación por Tiempo de Servicios (CTS) no solo ayudará a adquirir una vivienda, un terreno o al mejoramiento de la casa de los trabajadores sino también tendrá un impacto significativo en el sector construcción. Es así que para este año, se espera un crecimiento entre 6% a 8%.

Aunque a inicios del año se proyectó un aumento de 5%, el ministerio de Vivienda, Construcción y Saneamiento y la Cámara Peruana de la Construcción (Capeco) han corregido esta cifra, situándola al alza debido a la medida dictada por el gobierno.

Y es que la nueva facilidad para adquirir una casa (uso de la CTS) hará que en un futuro se pueda reducir el déficit habitacional que existe en el país. Según datos oficiales, se estima que éste ascendería a un millón 200 mil viviendas.

Para cerrar esta brecha, es necesario que se construyan entre 100 mil a 120 mil viviendas al año y al mismo tiempo contar con una continuidad en los programas habitacionales.

Por ello, Lelio Balarezo, presidente de Capeco, demandó a los diferentes partidos políticos a crear un Plan Nacional en el sector vivienda a fin de que no hayan modificaciones en los programas.

“En México y Brasil se estableció una política de Estado para el sector lo cual ayudó a reducir sus déficit habitacionales”.

Plan nacional

En opinión de Balarezo se debe contar con una política de corto, mediano y largo plazo, especialmente en este momento que estamos ad portas de un proceso electoral.

“Se pueden hacer modificaciones para mejorar un programa, pero a veces se cae en promesas populistas que desvirtúan el objetivo de los mismos. Debe haber un pacto entre los partidos políticos”, comentó.

El uso de la CTS para comprar y edificar viviendas dará un mayor dinamismo a la actividad constructora, la cual involucra actualmente 350 mil empleos directos. Además, se espera que surjan nuevas constructoras.

A la fecha existen 2,500 empresas del ramo inscritas en Capeco. Aunque es una cifra alentadora, no lo sería del todo pues gran parte son pequeñas y medianas compañías.

En la década de los 90, la cifra ascendía a 1,200, pero eran grandes corporaciones, pero debido a la crisis de 1998 algunas cerraron y otras se fraccionaron para convertirse en compañías medianas, indicó.

Según el IX Estudio de Mercado de Edificaciones Urbanas en Lima Metropolitana y el Callao del 2004 publicado en octubre pasado, de un millón 736 mil personas, un 15% (265,747) quiere comprar una casa y un 11.60% (201,393) un terreno y desde allí edificar su casa.

Inversión pública

El ejecutivo indicó también que un factor que influye en el desempeño en el sector es la inversión pública, la cual aún es baja. “Es necesario que haya una mayor celeridad en el proceso de concesiones viales. Este año, la inversión pública asciende al 2.2% del PBI, cuando años atrás llegó a un 4.4% del PBI”, comentó.

Insistió que el impulso dado por el gobierno a los programas Mivivienda y Techo Propio con el Bono Familiar Habitacional (BFH) ayudó a la reactivación del sector en los últimos dos años, luego de la crisis del año 98 en la que la construcción cayó a un nivel de 6%.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vivienda, vivienda y mas vivienda...lo cual es bastante bueno! Pero tambien seria bacan ver un boom de rascacielos financieros..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esperemos que el porcetanje de construcción se mantenga y con él vengan edificios comerciales de mayor escala.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero invertir en vivienda es lo mejor, ya que asi se evitaria que la gente siga construyendo sus casas a medias, mejor adquieeren a credito una vivienda ya terminada, y viven mejor.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si de verdad, además que se evitan esas construcciones de pésimo gusto, como algunas casas en las nuevas urbanizaciones de La Molina con ventana en forma de corazón... puaj...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Falta que se invierta mas en los conos, que es donde se da mas este tipo de construcciones a medio acabar. Los Olivos es el unico lugar donde se estan ejecutando cerca de 1000 casas con Mi vivienda.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bien por Los Olivos en verdad, 1000 casas es bastante y eso que el mercado da para más aún. También deben de echarle un ojo al centro de Lima (especialmente las tantas casas que están a punto de colapsar), construir viviendas respetando la arquitectura y con buenos materiales para que la gente viva allí y mejore la zona.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

esas mil casas que se estan haciendo en los olivos, es el proyecto mi vivienda mas grande de todo el pais. En realidad son mas de 1500 casas, en edificios de 5 pisos cada uno.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que es una residencial como la de Jesús María?, no hay renders sobre esto?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No, son edificios de 5 pisos, pero un monton, son dos proyectos, uno en la Tomas Valle y el otro en Angelica gamarra, El de Tomas Valle creo que ya esta terminado, porque mi pata se ha comprado uno alli.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mira este es uno nde los condominios que ya esta terminado casi, son 624 departamentos distribuido en 26 torres, y queda en la Av. tomas valle.








asi es cada bloque de dos torres.
















Despues pongo el otro.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ta chevere Bajopontino, sería interesante ver fotos, a ver quien va por alla y se toma unas cuantas?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ESTAS NOTICIAS SON UN DELEITE !!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha, normalmente no paso por esa ruta, a ver si algun dia tomo fotos.
pero el otro proyecto es mucho mas bonito y grande.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buena, la maqueta se ve muy bien para gente que quiere una hogar nuevo a precio bajo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Este es una foto de como esta quedando el conjunto


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bonito, pero una cosa, no se ven demasiado pegados esos edificios como que no hay area libre.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

tienes razon, que hay de sus espacios de transicion o areas verdes integradas ???... debe ser para clase media-baja donde no se tiene mucho en cuenta espacialidad por el desperdicio siendo barato !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno si, va dirigido a la clase media baja, pero tiene un parque al medio entre los edificios, al menos es mejor que ver esas casas sin tarrajear,


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ah por supuesto..... aclarado entonces !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno si no hay lugar a duda que esto es mucho mejor que una casa de esteras o a medio construir aqui también tiene que ser parte activa el distrito, asfaltando la calle y agregando areas verdes alrededor al menos (en el frente que hay, parece un parque).


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

este es otro conjunto residencial en construccion Residencial las Palmeras
el proyecto








ejecucion de obra









Este es otro proyecto conjunto residencial Villasol, este tambien se esta ejecutando.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estos dos últimos si están muy bien, el primero tiene un area central grande para el descanso, al estilo de la residencial San Felipe, buen modelo a seguir y el segundo también se ve bravazo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ESTE ULTIMO LUCE MEJOR ! CON MAS ESPACIO RECREACIONAL AUNQUE FALTO DE AREAS VERDES !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al frente de mi jato tambien hay un proyecto bastante chevere, ojala lo hagan, por el momento estan terminando uno en el jr. viru del Rimac, son como 16 edificios de 5 pisos, le cambio la cara a esa calle viejisima, que pena que no pueda conseguir fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

PUES, PRESTA CAMARA Y VE A TOMAR FOTOS, ANDA, TE ESPERAMOS......CORRE CORRE !!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

jajajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ya no se vayan que ahorita vuelvo, jajaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Alguien debería tomarle fotos a un edificio residencial que están construyendo en el Polo se ve recontra alto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HAGAN COLLA PUES LIMONEROS, SON TANTOS Y NOSE PUEDEN REUNIR !!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No tengo las fotos pero si estas imagenes que escanee

Esta es la residencial viru, que se esta terminando








Esta es su ubicacion









Y esta es la residencial los amancaes, que se piensa hacer frente a mi jato, ojala y lo hagan, porque ya tiene tiempo este proyecto.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La segunda residencial me recuerda a la de "Así Es La Vida" jejeje, pero se ve bien y la primera también pero las áreas verdes son un problema que se repite.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que la primera residencial (Viru) esta en una calle antigua, y como tal es bastante angosta, se ha tratado de aprovechar el espacio al maximo, a mi me gusta, por que antes alli funcionaba como una especie de mercadillo, bastante feo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La residencial amancaes, de hecho que quedara bien, ya que esta en una zona amplia, donde existen ya regular de areas verdes, ademas que en un futuro se piensa construir el nuevo palacio municipal del rimac en esa misma calle. Va a quedar mostro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lucen aceptables todos estos multifamiliares. Mas fotos!


----------

